# Cabrón / Puta



## krolaina

No sé si se entiende el título...

Imaginemos: 

Un amigo vuestro os cuenta que le ha sido infiel a su mujer.
Una amiga vuestra os cuenta que le ha sido infiel a su marido.

En el primer caso pensamos: "qué cabrón". O qué hombretón (según los casos).
En el segundo caso pensamos: "qué puta". (O qué guarra).

Pregunto: ¿Por qué establecer esta diferencia, lingüísticamente hablando? ¿Por qué para dos acciones iguales se usan palabras diferentes? ¿Machismo?. Me interesa el tema desde el punto de vista del lenguaje, no ya tanto como a tema cultural. ¿Qué os parece ésto?.


----------



## Pandorga

¡ Interesante el tema!

Supongo que si nos vamos por la parte zoológica pueden ser dos terminos que no muestren mucho machismo (aunque no sé si las guarras tienen la misma fama que los cabrones, o cualquier otro macho que se utilice de semental), pero los otros dos términos me temo, que a mi entender son puro machismo, y no tienen lógica, por lo menos para la mentalidad cambiante de hoy en día.

Saludos.


----------



## Berenguer

Yo pienso que ahí se impone la natural tendencia social a identificar al hombre con la fuerza o potencia sexual (lo que se dice de infiel por naturaleza, falso en cualquier caso) y a la mujer como simple receptáculo y contenedor de seres en potencia (igualmente falso). Machismo social duramente arraigando, puro y duro y completamente execrable. 
En un entorno de sinergia cateta tipo _machomen_, con ¡Qué cabrón! se da a entender un "¡tío, tú sí que sabes! ¡Eres un machote! Ahora que no se entere tu señora". Sin embargo, en el caso contrario con ¡qué puta!, en el mismo entorno, se profesa una completa animadversión por el disfrute sexual de la hacedora de actos impuros. 
Sin embargo, seguro que si son dos féminas las que plantean la misma situación, la cosa cambiaría. Ella no sería tan zorra ni él tan macho. Más bien él sería un cabrón (incluso cabronazo), pero ya no en sentido admirativo, y ella sería la víctima que tuvo que buscar en plato ajeno la comida que no tenía en casa. Supongo, que la diferencia radica en eso mismo, en la sinergia y el corporativismo de género.

Un saludo.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

¡ Beren!


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Bueno, no sé si lo que voy a decir valga para España, pero por lo menos en México, hasta donde llegan mis conocimientos, es así: Se podrían usar ambos adjetivos en cualquier caso, pero no significaría lo mismo.

Es decir, si en el caso que nos ocupa, el de la infidelidad, decimos de la mujer "qué p*ta", implicamos que lo hizo porque, o le gusta el sexo, o el marido no la satisfacía, pero en cambio, si decimos "qué c*brona", implicamos que lo hizo para fastidiar al marido, ya, si lo disfrutó o no, sería un plus para ella, pero no es lo central.

En cambio, en el caso del hombre, si decimos "qué c*brón", puede ser tanto que la mujer no lo satisfacía, que le gusta el sexo, o que quería fastidiar a la esposa. Y si decimos "qué p*to" es todo lo contrario, estamos diciendo "qué poco hombre", porque (por lo menos en México) "p*to" tiene connotaciones de homosexualidad, y tal vez se diría solamente si la infidelidad fuera con otro hombre.

Así que yo me inclino por pensar que sí que tiene algo que ver el machismo.

Saludos.


----------



## krolaina

Berenguer said:


> Sin embargo, seguro que si son dos féminas las que plantean la misma situación, la cosa cambiaría. Ella no sería tan zorra ni él tan macho./quote]
> 
> Beren, qué poder de palabra!
> 
> Entre dos mujeres la cosa cambia dependiendo de cómo hayan sido las cosas. Si no hay infidelidad por medio y un hombre se dedica a la caza y captura, sigue siendo un machomen como dices tú para los hombres; para nosotras sería un cabr*nazo en potencia. Si es la mujer la que va de caza...es una cualquiera incluso para nosotras. Vamos, que la culpa es nuestra por pensar así. Deberíamos estar al mismo nivel!.
> 
> 
> 
> horusankh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola:
> Y si decimos "qué p*to" es todo lo contrario, estamos diciendo "qué poco hombre", porque (por lo menos en México) "p*to" tiene connotaciones de homosexualidad, y tal vez se diría solamente si la infidelidad fuera con otro hombre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esto sí es interesante; p*to como sinónimo de poco hombre...
> ¿Utilizáis también la palabra p*tón? Por aquí, volvemos a ser nosotras las que nos quedamos con el calificativo; un hombre jamás sería un p*utón...
Click to expand...


----------



## chics

Pues yo siempre había oído puto con todos los significados y connotaciones de puta. En cambio el nombre del oficio en masculino (gigoló?) suena más a clase y glamour...

Aquí entre las generaciones más jóvenes va cambiando un poco la cosa. Se oye "ése es un puto de mucho cuidado", sólo por chicas, o un "cabronazo" (y ahí _cabronazo_ es negativo), "capullo", etc. Pero todavía no son _putón_ ni _pendón_. A nivel social diría que el juicio es parecido hacia unos y otras, aunque todavía le falte un poco al lenguaje.


----------



## yserien

Puro machismo que afortunadamente va perdiendo-algo- de fuerza. El español está lleno de casos y cosas así, por ejemplo : un hombre público todos sabemos lo que es y una mujer pública también.


----------



## chics

¡muy buena ésa!


----------



## Antpax

yserien said:


> Puro machismo que afortunadamente va perdiendo-algo- de fuerza. El español está lleno de casos y cosas así, por ejemplo : un hombre público todos sabemos lo que es y una mujer pública también.


 
Hola yserien:

Entiendo que estás de coña ¿no? , porque me temo que, en efecto, todos sabemos lo que es, pero el significado que se le da a cada uno no es lo mismo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## danielfranco

Lo único que se me ocurre contribuir a esta discusión lingüística son las palabras de Sor Juana Inés de la Cruz, con las que denuncia esta hipocresía de tener dos principios diferentes para la misma situación:
"Queredlas como las haceis, o hacedlas como las quereis..."

Creo yo que desgraciadamente una gran parte del lenguaje quedó plasmado en el uso común durante una epoca de gran patrilocalidad que definía la valoración de actividades masculinas como superior a cualquier actividad femenina, aunque fuera de la misma índole.
Supongo que con el paso de los años muchos de estos prejuicios arraigados aun en el corazón lingüístico de cada país pueden empezar a desvanecerse, pero son quince mil años (más o menos, dicen los científicos) de esta dominancia (injusta o no) de todo lo que se refiere a la preferencia de lo masculino sobre lo femenino, y va a ser un buen rato antes de convencer al pueblo llano de usar términos que demuestren mejor igualdad de los sexos. También falta esperar a que dicha igualdad se refleje innegablemente en la mayoría de las interacciones sociales. Vamos en camino, pero falta un buen trecho por recorrer, creo...


----------



## heidita

yserien said:


> un hombre público todos sabemos lo que es y una mujer pública también.






Antpax said:


> Hola yserien:
> 
> Entiendo que estás de coña ¿no? , porque me temo que, en efecto, todos sabemos lo que es, pero el significado que se le da a cada uno no es lo mismo.




Vamos, eso digo yo. Yserien, me has dejado _patidifusa._


----------



## yserien

heidita said:


> Vamos, eso digo yo. Yserien, me has dejado _patidifusa._


Era tan obvio, pensé, que no juzgué necesario dar mas explicaciones. Error por mi parte. En efecto un hombre público es el que goza de una excelente reputación "pública" por ejemplo un político y una mujer pública es sencillamente una mujer que "goza" del desprecio o no aprecio de la sociedad, por ejemplo una prostituta.Son cosas de las lenguas,en este caso la española.¿queda todo aclarado? Aceptar,ambos, todos,mis disculpas.


----------



## Antpax

yserien said:


> Era tan obvio, pensé, que no juzgué necesario dar mas explicaciones. Error por mi parte. En efecto un hombre público es el que goza de una excelente reputación "pública" por ejemplo un político y una mujer pública es sencillamente una mujer que "goza" del desprecio o no aprecio de la sociedad, por ejemplo una prostituta.Son cosas de las lenguas,en este caso la española.¿queda todo aclarado? Aceptar,ambos, todos,mis disculpas.


 
No hay de que disculparse compañero, yo lo entendí así, pero mejor preguntar por si acaso. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Berenguer

chics said:


> Pues yo siempre había oído puto con todos los significados y connotaciones de puta. En cambio el nombre del oficio en masculino (gigoló?) suena más a clase y glamour...
> 
> [...]



Es curioso que la RAE apunta para "puto", no ya el significado de hombre que se prostituye sino que lo acota para aquel que se prostituye para satisfacer a otros hombres (en roman paladino "chapero"). Para el término gigoló (que realmente sería aquel hombre que vive mantenido por mujeres mayores que él) tendriamos prostituto.
En cualquier caso, para las prostitutas también hay términos más glamurosos, como meretriz.
Un saludo


----------



## Antpax

Berenguer said:


> En cualquier caso, para las prostitutas también hay términos más glamurosos, como meretriz.
> Un saludo


 
O "cortesana" quizás. La última moda según parece es llamarlas _"escort"._

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Berenguer

Antpax said:


> O "cortesana" quizás. La última moda según parece es llamarlas _"escort"._
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



O "concubina" dicho un poco eufemísticamente. Lo de "escort" es la primera vez que lo oigo...si me dijeran eso lo relacionaría directamente con Ford Escort...Tengo curiosidad, ¿sabes de dónde viene esa palabra?

Un saludo.


----------



## Antpax

Berenguer said:


> O "concubina" dicho un poco eufemísticamente. Lo de "escort" es la primera vez que lo oigo...si me dijeran eso lo relacionaría directamente con Ford Escort...Tengo curiosidad, ¿sabes de dónde viene esa palabra?
> 
> Un saludo.


 
_Escort_ es acompañante en inglés, así que supongo que es una manera fina de decir "señorita de compañía".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## yserien

krolaina said:


> No sé si se entiende el título...
> 
> Imaginemos:
> 
> Un amigo vuestro os cuenta que le ha sido infiel a su mujer.
> Una amiga vuestra os cuenta que le ha sido infiel a su marido.
> 
> En el primer caso pensamos: "qué cabrón". O qué hombretón (según los casos).
> En el segundo caso pensamos: "qué puta". (O qué guarra).
> 
> Pregunto: ¿Por qué establecer esta diferencia, lingüísticamente hablando? ¿Por qué para dos acciones iguales se usan palabras diferentes? ¿Machismo?. Me interesa el tema desde el punto de vista del lenguaje, no ya tanto como a tema cultural. ¿Qué os parece ésto?.


En español un "cabrón" es el hombre al que su mujer  ha sido infiel con su consentimiento. No es ,pues,el que ha sido infiel a su mujer. En otro sentido  "cabrón" es una persona mala, despreciable.independientemente que su mujer le haya sido infiel o no. En el segundo caso, el de la mujer que comete adulterio según la terminología al uso-no la mía-es una puta.
Porqué el cabrón,macho cabrío,se aplica al hombre consentidor ? Por los cuernos.


----------



## 4c355-D3n13d

Este tema es muy interesante, no se la afluencia cultural que existe en estas publicaciones, pero imagino que la mayoria de los latinos concuerden a modo general con esas opiniones.  La teoría que intento expresar puede no ser la mas correcta , pero desde el punto de vista de los hechos trato de descifrar el lenguaje. 

Hagamos una analogía , si la puta es la que se deja meter por todos, 
y luego el puto es el que se la deja meter también por todos, entonces ya tenemos una nueva acepción de putería. No tan lejos del significado real.Quizás alejada del significado social y mas apegada al sentido de la accion llevando el verbo putear al más infimo de sus márgenes definiendolo entonces como acto de dejarse meter.....


Si el cabrón es el que más mete , entonces la cabrona " Es muy delicao" .

 Espero algunos coincidan conmigo.


----------



## horusankh

krolaina said:


> ¿Utilizáis también la palabra p*tón? Por aquí, volvemos a ser nosotras las que nos quedamos con el calificativo; un hombre jamás sería un p*utón...


Pues, Krolaina, no me atrevería a afirmar categóricamente que no usamos esa palabra por acá, pero nunca la he oído, ni para hombre ni para mujer.


----------



## krolaina

horusankh said:


> Pues, Krolaina, no me atrevería a afirmar categóricamente que no usamos esa palabra por acá, pero nunca la he oído, ni para hombre ni para mujer.


 
(No sé para qué he puesto el asterisco...). 
Qué curioso Horusankh. Aquí añadiríamos "verbenero" detrás de putón...


----------



## aceituna

4c355-D3n13d said:


> Este tema es muy interesante, no se la afluencia cultural que existe en estas publicaciones, pero imagino que la mayoria de los latinos concuerden a modo general con esas opiniones. La teoría que intento expresar puede no ser la mas correcta , pero desde el punto de vista de los hechos trato de descifrar el lenguaje.
> 
> Hagamos una analogía , si la puta es la que se deja meter por todos,
> y luego el puto es el que se la deja meter también por todos, entonces ya tenemos una nueva acepción de putería. No tan lejos del significado real.Quizás alejada del significado social y mas apegada al sentido de la accion llevando el verbo *putear al más infimo de sus márgenes definiendolo entonces como acto de dejarse meter*.....
> 
> 
> Si el cabrón es el que más mete , entonces la cabrona " Es muy delicao" .
> 
> Espero algunos coincidan conmigo.


 
Sin embargo, putear no significa para nada "dejarse meter"...
Es más, no sería un/a puto/a quien putea, sino el cabrón...
¿no?


----------



## horusankh

krolaina said:


> (No sé para qué he puesto el asterisco...).
> Qué curioso Horusankh. Aquí añadiríamos "verbenero" detrás de putón...


¡Válgame Dios! Ahora sí que estoy seguro de que no la utilizamos, porque no estoy seguro de qué pueda significar, ¿una mujer fácil que ejerce en las verbenas, acaso?


----------



## krolaina

horusankh said:


> ¡Válgame Dios! Ahora sí que estoy seguro de que no la utilizamos, porque no estoy seguro de qué pueda significar, ¿una mujer fácil que ejerce en las verbenas, acaso?


 
Jaja, pues sí, por ahí van los tiros. Mira lo que he encontrado. Clic


----------



## horusankh

krolaina said:


> Jaja, pues sí, por ahí van los tiros. Mira lo que he encontrado. Clic


Pues muchas gracias, Krolaina, es muy interesante, aprendí algo nuevo.


----------



## Berenguer

krolaina said:


> Jaja, pues sí, por ahí van los tiros. Mira lo que he encontrado. Clic



¡Muy bueno ese enlace Krolaina! Justo ahora iba a proponer, a raíz de lo de verbenero, un término que aparece ahí, "putón/pendón desorejao". Jamás se me hubiera ocurrido que "desorejado" tuvieres ese significado.

Un saludo


----------



## yserien

Berenguer said:


> O "concubina" dicho un poco eufemísticamente. Lo de "escort" es la primera vez que lo oigo...si me dijeran eso lo relacionaría directamente con Ford Escort...Tengo curiosidad, ¿sabes de dónde viene esa palabra?
> 
> Un saludo.


Creo que no. Concubina es la mujer que convive con un hombre sin estar casada con él. Eso que tanto se lleva ahora, vivir juntos sin más.Tal vez aquí vendría mejor querida,querindonga,amiga,amiguita y ya exagerando un pelín(perdón) barragana,de claras reminiscencias literarias.(Quiero dejar bien claro que personalmente no alabo ni avalo esos términos, soy simplemente un testigo)


----------



## Berenguer

yserien said:


> Creo que no. Concubina es la mujer que convive con un hombre sin estar casada con él. Eso que tanto se lleva ahora, vivir juntos sin más.Tal vez aquí vendría mejor querida,querindonga,amiga,amiguita y ya exagerando un pelín(perdón) barragana,de claras reminiscencias literarias.(Quiero dejar bien claro que personalmente no alabo ni avalo esos términos, soy simplemente un testigo)



Cierto es que concubina no tiene el mismo significado de "venta carnal", por eso añadí lo de "dicho eufemísticamente" ya que en la cultura popular de la España profunda mucha gente asociaría el concubinato con el puterío puro y duro.
Y para definir el concubinato, creo que barragana es uno de los mejores términos. Añado otro, manceba.
Un saludo.


----------



## chaquira16

Berenguer said:


> Y para definir el concubinato, creo que barragana es uno de los mejores términos. Añado otro, manceba.
> Un saludo.


Totalmente de acuerdo en lo de barragana; expresión muy frecuente en la literatura española medieval y renacentista. 

No sé si aún en uso en países de lengua hispana.

En cuanto a manceba ¿recuerdas Berenguer aquella copla que comienza:"apoyá en el quicio de la mancebía..."?

Y también una curiosidad, foristas, el "mancebo" es el  joven no de noble cuna , en otros tiempos, y posteriormente, durante mucho tiempo en España el joven que despachaba en una farmacia sin ser farmaceútico(Aún hoy los mayores de 60 años conocen la acepción).
Ninguna connotación negativa en masculino, salvo el origen de la palabra:

*mancebo**, ba**.*

(Del lat. vulg. _*mancĭpus_, esclavo, con el acento de _mancipĭum_).

¿Cómo lo veis?

Carmen


----------



## Berenguer

chaquira16 said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo en lo de barragana; expresión muy frecuente en la literatura española medieval y renacentista.
> 
> No sé si aún en uso en países de lengua hispana.
> 
> En cuanto a manceba ¿recuerdas Berenguer aquella copla que comienza:"apoyá en el quicio de la mancebía..."?



Por Dios. Por supuesto que la conozco la copla de los "Ojos Verdes" (...verdes como la albahaca...). La verdad que "mancebía" es una forma muy fina de referirse a los burdeles-casas de citas, ahora reducidos a "puticlubs" (normalmente dicho "puticlús" o simplemente "clús")



chaquira16 said:


> Y también una curiosidad, foristas, el "mancebo" es el  joven no de noble cuna , en otros tiempos, y posteriormente, durante mucho tiempo en España el joven que despachaba en una farmacia sin ser farmaceútico(Aún hoy los mayores de 60 años conocen la acepción)



Yo creo que todavía existe el puesto de mancebo en las farmacias. Ahora bien, creo que ahora sí se exige el título de "auxiliar de farmacia" (si hay algún farmacéutico por aquí si he metido mucho la pata).

Lo de mancebo todavía se oye en ambientes rurales (y neorrurales) para referirse a los chavales, chicos jóvenes.

Un saludo


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Berenguer said:


> Yo creo que todavía existe el puesto de mancebo en las farmacias. Ahora bien, creo que ahora sí se exige el título de "auxiliar de farmacia" (si hay algún farmacéutico por aquí si he metido mucho la pata).


 
¿Y por qué exclusivamente en las farmacias, me pregunto yo? Curioso...


----------



## María Madrid

yserien said:


> Concubina es la mujer que convive con un hombre sin estar casada con él. Eso que tanto se lleva ahora, vivir juntos sin más.


Si por ser mujer y vivir en pareja sin papeles alguien me llama concubina, la ley del siglo XXI, que es en el que vivimos, me asiste y permite partirle la crisma con toda impunidad. 

Las únicas concubinas que se me ocurren son las de los harenes de las mil y una noches o de los emperadores chinos. Saludos,


----------



## yserien

Pues si hija, tendrías toda la razón del mundo. Aun conociendo el contexto que citas,te diré que es la definición que da el diccionario de la RAE.No es que esté muy desfasado,que algo si está en este caso,es que en la mente de la gente de alguna edad aún perduran los cánones del matrimonio antiguo.En Francia por ejemplo existe la frase y la figura de "concubinage o concubinato notorio".(La traducción es casi parecida)


----------



## Eva Maria

¡Tenía que ser una pregunta de Krolaina, como no podía ser de otro modo! ¡Has dado en el "clavo"! (Jejeje)

Pienso que "o todos Casanovas, o todos puto/as". 

Antes que nada conviene distinguir entre alguien que cobra por hacer sexo y alguien que hace sexo con quien le da la gana y con la cantidad de gente que le apetece: lo primero es un/a puto/a y lo segundo una persona que ejerce su derecho a la libertad sexual.

Me parece absurdo que sólo por el hecho de ser "penetrada"/penetrado" se asuma que eso es ser "puto"/"puta", y el que penetra en cambio es un "conquistador", cuando será tan "puta" una cosa como la otra. Reminiscencias del "patriarcado", donde desde el punto de vista androcéntrico, un hombre debía asegurarse que los hijos de su mujer fueran suyos, para perpetuar su "estirpe" (Como tod@s ya sabemos ahora, cualquier "estirpe" proviene de una de las 7 madres primigenias, que el "plan básico" de la naturaleza es femenino, y que más que existir una dualidad femenino/masculino, lo masculino procede de lo femenino). Aunque yo pienso que es maravilloso que seamos distintos, que existan mujeres y hombres, _vive la différence!_

No obstante, compruebo que hoy en día ya se suele llamar a las mujeres "conquistadoras", "devoradoras de hombres", en lugar de usar el tan odiado palabro que empieza por "p".

Yo no distingo entre hombres y mujeres; los trato de la misma manera y considero que tienen los mismos derechos y las mismas obligaciones. 

Respecto a cabrón/cabrona, me parece tan desfasado lo de burlarse de alguien porque le ha sido infiel su pareja... Ya es suficientemente triste si de verdad amas, para que encima te llamen "cornudo/a".

EM


----------



## María Madrid

Pero es que en estos tiempos de divorcio y libertad sexual no creo que cabrón se emplee como insulto referido a la fidelidad del cónyuge. Se ha convertido en un sinónimo de "hijode", que tampoco se refiere ya a la madre. ¿Acaso cuando vemos a alguien al volante insultando a otro conductor se está refiriendo a su familia? Es decirle a alguien que es lo peor de lo peor. Saludos,


----------

